

IL-Celerate Applications Due June 20 (IL-based YC clone) - rrival
http://ilcelerate.wordpress.com/2008/06/02/il-celerate-launches/

======
rrival
Saw this - thought locals might appreciate it (need to have an IL resident on
the team, be in Chicago for 3 mos, in their offices 3 days/week, $5k/founder,
etc)

